# Bicycle Pedal Rubbers and Grips by Ron Miller



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 11, 2015)

Ron Miller is now offering reproduction pedal rubbers and other bicycle rubber items online via his website at www.bicyclepedalrubbers.com.  Check it out!


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Ron Miller is now offering reproduction pedal rubbers and other bicycle rubber items online via his website at www.bicyclepedalrubbers.com.  Check it out!




Very cool. I've been dealing with him for years at Copake. He usually sets up there every April.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks for that link!!!


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 30, 2017)

seems to be oriented exclusively @ TOC bikes. did I miss anything ?


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Ron Miller is now offering reproduction pedal rubbers and other bicycle rubber items online via his website at www.bicyclepedalrubbers.com.  Check it out!



He does a great job too


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 14, 2020)

Check out the saddles section...there's a bit of a treat!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 20, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Check out the saddles section...there's a bit of a treat!



Gotta love the them cellulite grips!


----------

